# Cost of Triple Glazing existing windows



## raulDublin (20 Dec 2017)

We are in a 4 bed semi D we purchased last year and had a question on triple and double glazing windows .Existing windows are old and some of them have most likely a very high U value and poor insulation ( The u values has some of the windows u values between 2.7 and 4  as per an old BER report from 2011 when the house was rated C3 ). 
Rooms at the front face the road and the traffic sound in the morning is annoying .
 I was thinking of getting  the 2 windows in the front and living room triple glazed and the remaining 6 of them double glazed by going with a windows with a good U values . 
Also what would be the difference in cost between getting keeping the existing windows and getting double/triple glazed Vs changing to new UPVC ones with double/triple glazed ? I know we would probably just do this once and so its best to change all the windows but we are on a tight budget as we had kept this to the very end of the refurbishments ..
Any thoughts ?


----------



## mike2017 (1 Jan 2018)

You have a few options depending on the state of the current windows. We got a guy who did a cheap maintenance run over all the windows, lubrication, adjustment where is wasn't sealing well and replaced a few broken / loose handles. We've 20 year old PVC double glazing. 
We've a busy road near the house so I'm considering window upgrades within a tight budget to solve a few problems:

Noise
Improve Insulation / BER
Add bedroom Blinds that completely block sunlight - I keep waking up early in the summer

I'll use the Home Renovation Incentive scheme to save some VAT but replacing all the windows is out for me financially. I've two options:

Install secondary glazing on specific windows (bedrooms)
Replace a few windows at a time with double / triple glazing, starting with bedroom ones (I've over 13 windows....)
Secondary glazing could work out around €600 per window but I'm not sure if RHI will cover it. I've seen it used in hotels very effectively to block noise. I'd only go this route if the window was in good repair but you loose most of the indoor window sill at a result. They can be easily removed for cleaning / fire escape (magnetic). 
Alternatively I'm planning to get a quote for total window replacement from a few vendors and find out how much 2 or 3 at a time would cost to install. Some say modern double glazing is not far off triple glazing but for bedrooms where noise is concerned or north facing windows, I'm still inclined to use the RHI saving towards the triple glazed cost rather than regret it later. 
I'm not sure there's much of a saving keeping the existing frames plus they aren't going to be as thermally efficient anyway. Worth asking though. 
Hope this helps!


----------

